# Small question on Backfeeder build



## AlexosTitanum (Jul 30, 2019)

Hey,
I'm currently collecting parts for a Backfeeder build. 
Now i'm searching for a g10k potentiometer but I can't find anything on the web. Maybe someone can help me?

greets Alex


----------



## Robert (Jul 30, 2019)

I used B10K for prototyping.  Couldn't compare against an original but it seemed like an acceptable substitute.

_EDIT: (see next post by music6000)_


----------



## music6000 (Jul 30, 2019)

AlexosTitanum said:


> Hey,
> I'm currently collecting parts for a Backfeeder build.
> Now i'm searching for a g10k potentiometer but I can't find anything on the web. Maybe someone can help me?
> 
> greets Alex


The closest you may get is a W20K  from Small Bear & put a 20k resistor across Legs 1 & 3. I believe W, S & G are the same taper.









						Alpha 16mm Single-Gang, Reverse Audio & "W", Solder Terms
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




Scroll down to 20K ''W''.

*UPDATE* - Just Found This :


----------



## music6000 (Jul 30, 2019)

*LATEST* : Mammoth sell the W20K PCB version.









						Mammoth or Alpha PotentiometerW20K16mm Single GangPCB Mount90° Short Pin
					

CLICK HERE FOR DATA SHEET A potentiometer commonly used in Tube Screamer overdrives Extended Info What does the "K" stand for? 250,000 ohms = 250 Kilo ohms = 0.250 Mega ohms 250,000 Ω = 250 KΩ = 0.250 MΩ 250,000 E = 250 K = 0.250 M The standard measurement of resistance is ohms, which is...




					www.mammothelectronics.com


----------



## music6000 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 31, 2019)

Resistance wise, yes it is 10k but strapping a resistor on the pot messes with the taper as well.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 31, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Resistance wise, yes it is 10k but strapping a resistor on the pot messes with the taper as well.


I Agree, But it's as close as you will get to a W10K taper pot.


----------



## AlexosTitanum (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you for your replies. I think i will try the B10K pot


----------



## hirezach (Jun 10, 2021)

AlexosTitanum said:


> Thank you for your replies. I think i will try the B10K pot


How did this work out? I ordered all the parts for the Backfeeder before I discovered that the G10K pot was going to be impossible to find!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 10, 2021)

G is the same as W taper, Members  will use W20K pot with 20k resistor across Legs 1 & 3 to get as close as possible unless a W10K is available!


----------



## hirezach (Jun 10, 2021)

music6000 said:


> G is the same as W taper, Members  will use W20K pot with 20k resistor across Legs 1 & 3 to get as close as possible unless a W10K is available!


Thanks for the tip. I just added some W10K pots to my cart!


----------

